# adesklets

## Flonaldo

Premetto di aver cercato alla grande nel forum ma con pochi risultati davvero utili, cmq ho appena smascherato e compilato adesklets per poter avere delle animazioni carine sul mio desktop ma nel momento in cui lancio adesklets per aprire GoodWeather mi sputa fuori una roba che non risco a capire 

```
lalla flonaldo # adesklets GoodWeather/GoodWeather.display 

adesklets 0.4.8 (Wed Apr 27 16:51:07 CEST 2005), on Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

[i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc 686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc (GCC) 3.3.5  (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)]

Press TAB for hints.

0 >>> 
```

c'é qualcosa che ho saltato o è il solito errore banale nel quale ultimamente sono solito incappare?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma stai usando un desklet di gdesklet? Se si allora non puoi.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma stai usando un desklet di gdesklet? Se si allora non puoi.

 

no, un desklet di adesklet

----------

## iDreamer

io in genere gli adesklet li aggiungo eseguendo il .py all'interno della cartella.. è se il "server" di adesklet è aperto si aggiunge da solo..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi puoi dare il link da dove l'hai scaricato perche' sul sito vedo solo weatherforecast e weather

----------

## federico

http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=204

potrebbe essere questo fedeli?

----------

## Josuke

si ma questo è per gdesklets non per adesklets

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> potrebbe essere questo fedeli?

 

Si ma quello e' un gdesklet e non un adesklet... i due non sono compatiili.

Inoltre e' come dice iDreamer per fare partire gli adesklet basta dare

```
$ ./desklet.py
```

non bisogna fare come gdesklet

----------

## Dr.Dran

Scusate, ma non vorrei essere ot, ho installato adesklet, e ho scaricato l'applet weather, e fin qui va tutto bene, poi l'ho lanciata e configurata e fino a qui va ancora tutto bene, però viene il problema: io utilizzo gnome 2.8 e volevo caricarmela all'avvio...

Dunque sono andato sul gestore delle sessioni e ho detto di caricare adesklet all'avvio di gnome, bene me lo carica, ma l'applet mi viene visualizzato solo per 3 secondi sullo sfondo prima di caricare "visivamente " la barra di gnome e lo sfondo... dopo di che sparisce... se faccio il logout, me la vedo riapparire... e poi sparire perchè terminando la sessione termino il processo... IN definitiva sembre che rimanga nascosta in background... che palle... se però la lancio manualamnte da Gnome dopo che l'ho avviato la visualizzo senza problemi... che diavolo è?

Se avete avuto lo stesso problema fatemi sapere qualche cosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@DranXXX: visto che usi gnome perche' non utilizze gdesklet??

----------

## Dr.Dran

Beh lo so, solo che volevo una cosina leggera leggera, lo so che con gnome gdesklets è un must, ma volevo valutare delle possibili alternative  :Wink: 

----------

## mc619

la soluzione e' semplice semplice ,, credo sia un problema di priorita' in quanto adesklets viene caricato troppo presto e viene poi sovrascritto e dimenticato (scusate la spiegazione a spanne ma credo sia proprio questo il motivo)...

in Application->DP->Advanced->sessions startup programs -> adesklets 100

Ora faccio io una domanda ma gdesklets e' piu' pesante di adesklets in termini di risorse utilizzate o e' solo una leggenda?perche' avevo sentito che gdesklets fosse piuttosto pesante mentre adesklets nn si sente nemmeno sul mio pm 1.6

----------

## otaku

mmm frutto il 3d gia aperto... qualcuno sa come posso salvare adesklets nella sessione di xfce?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *otaku wrote:*   

> mmm frutto il 3d gia aperto... qualcuno sa come posso salvare adesklets nella sessione di xfce?

 

Apri le tue desklet e al prossimo riavvio devi solo lanciare adesklet. Le impostazioni (tipo desklet, posizione) vengono salvate nel file ~/.adesklets

----------

## otaku

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *otaku wrote:*   mmm frutto il 3d gia aperto... qualcuno sa come posso salvare adesklets nella sessione di xfce? 
> 
> Apri le tue desklet e al prossimo riavvio devi solo lanciare adesklet. Le impostazioni (tipo desklet, posizione) vengono salvate nel file ~/.adesklets

 

si, però vorrei avviare il programma senda dover mettere lo script in ~/Desktop/Autostart, visto che xfce non ha un desktop, non mi piace moltissimo come sistema  :Razz: 

----------

## mc619

??? ma xfce dovrebbe salvare da solo i programmi caricati al logout per ricaricarli da solo al riavvio.... nn ho capito che centra il file ~/desktop/autostart

----------

## Flonaldo

Li ho trovati qui i desklets per adesklets! e sono sicuramente compatibili dato che stanno sul sito ufficiale di adesklets

http://adesklets.sourceforge.net/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io continua a non trovarlo il GoodWeather sul sito...

----------

## Josuke

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io continua a non trovarlo il GoodWeather sul sito...

 

quoto

----------

## Flonaldo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io continua a non trovarlo il GoodWeather sul sito...

 

hai ragione, sono un idiota! dopo tanto tempo ad usare GoodWeather lo scrivo oramai ovunque! Mi riferivo a weatherforecast, scusami ancora se ti ho fatto perdere tempo in una ricerca inutile! Rimane però il fatto che non va!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> scusami ancora se ti ho fatto perdere tempo in una ricerca inutile! 

 

No nulla solo che non lo trovavo

 *Flonaldo wrote:*   

> Rimane però il fatto che non va!!!

 

Ho scompattato il pacchetto e ho lanciato

```
$ ./weatherforecast.py
```

e tutto va alla grande

----------

## otaku

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> ??? ma xfce dovrebbe salvare da solo i programmi caricati al logout per ricaricarli da solo al riavvio.... nn ho capito che centra il file ~/desktop/autostart

 

si lo so, ma pur salvandola xfce non ricarica adesklet al riavvio della sessione  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *otaku wrote:*   

> si lo so, ma pur salvandola xfce non ricarica adesklet al riavvio della sessione 

 

forse perche' xfce cerca di fare ripartire i comandi che hai lanciato mentre dovresti solo fare partire adesklets

----------

## otaku

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> forse perche' xfce cerca di fare ripartire i comandi che hai lanciato mentre dovresti solo fare partire adesklets

 

io faccio partire adesklets, e vedo correttamente i desklets del caso, poi chiudo la sessione salvandola e vedo che pyhon e adesklets non vengono terminati.... li chiudo e rientrando adesklets non viene caricato...

mentre gkrellm viene gestito correttamente

----------

## mc619

Se usi .xinitirc ti basta mettere adesklets come ultima riga.... prova io con gnome nn ho mai avuto problemi

nn so se ci va la & in fondo prova in entrambi i casi

----------

## otaku

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Se usi .xinitirc ti basta mettere adesklets come ultima riga.... prova io con gnome nn ho mai avuto problemi
> 
> nn so se ci va la & in fondo prova in entrambi i casi

 

avevo gia provato questa via.. ma con scarso successo a quanto ricordo...

cioè cosa devo includere in quel file oltre ad adesklets?

----------

## mc619

tutto quello che vuoi far partire con x tipo xscreensaver se lo usi, idesk etc.... e in fondo ci metti adesklets

nn so se anche lui con la & o no ---> prova

Edit: scusa, naturalmente magari nn sai come si usa .xinitrc.... in cima devi (metterci nel tuo caso) exec startxfce4 e sotto tutto il resto

----------

## redview

io ho questo problema:

uso kde e le desklet mi vengono caricate sullo screen 0.

mi spiego.

lancio la desklet con ./nome_desklet.py. parte ma nn la vedo. se chiudo kde prima che X sia chiuso completamente la vedo nell'angolo in alto a sinistra.

ho provato a lanciarla, poi killarla, modificare il file nella home .adesklets, mettere screen=1, dare il comando adesklets, ma niente: la desklets parte, ma nn si vede ancora.

ho fatto prove con asimpleclock e calendar.

suggerimenti?

grazie

----------

## flocchini

Ricordo qualcosa di inerente nelle faq sul sito ufficiale... Provato a dare un'occhiata?

Cm Io su kde mi trovo splendidamente con superkaramba  :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Edit: scusa, naturalmente magari nn sai come si usa .xinitrc.... in cima devi (metterci nel tuo caso) exec startxfce4 e sotto tutto il resto

 

allora... ho creato il file in questo modo:

```
#!/bin/sh

exec startxfce4

adesklets& (con e senza &)
```

setto .xinitrc u+x ma nulla, parte xfce normalmente come se il file non esistesse... evidentemente sbaglio qualcosa...

scusa, magari può sembrare una cosa eccessivamente stupida e me ne sdispiacio  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *otaku wrote:*   

> scusa, magari può sembrare una cosa eccessivamente stupida e me ne sdispiacio 

 

Inverti l'ordine... in quella maniera ti fa partire adesklets quando xfce termina  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## redview

@flocchini: sìsì, ho già guardato, ma nn risolvo il problema.  :Confused: 

----------

## otaku

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *otaku wrote:*   scusa, magari può sembrare una cosa eccessivamente stupida e me ne sdispiacio  
> 
> Inverti l'ordine... in quella maniera ti fa partire adesklets quando xfce termina 

 

l'ho invertito, ma non succede niente... non è che c'è qualche opzione da attivare?

uso xdm come login manager non so se la cosa può influire...

----------

